# Thrush/Infection....green/yellow discharge...



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi i think i have thrush, actually i know i do but it comes and goes.  I'm currently 10 weeks pregnant and have had it of and on for the last 8 weeks or so, have been using Canestan cream which has eased it and its been a blessing but i seem to be losing every now and then discharge but yellow/green and the smell can be terrible.  It can be itchy when i wipe myself i could carry on for hours to ease it at times but today it has eased, tried not to use the Canestan cream too much as was scared i could be doing damage to the baby.  I am also using Crinone pessaries which am due to finish this week so could this be causing the discolour and making the thrush worse?

I dont have a midwifes appointment till the 29 April, i could go to my doctors but for some strange reason i think i would prefer an answer from a midwife, i do trust my doctors but oh i dont know, just worry that if my actual doctor isnt there and a locum is will he or she know!!??

Any help would be great please.

Kelly x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The pharmacist will be the best person to answer your query as she knows the side effects of the pessaries and will be able to recommend anything different,  I'm not sure if the discharge could be caused by the pessaries, but I would think it is likely,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Progesterone pessaries can irritate the vagina and lead to dryness/itching and I suppose ultimately upsetting the delicate balance of the vaginal secretions could result in thrush. Certainly sounds like that's what you have? Discharge could be due to the pessaries as the base they are made from is not absorbed so will be expelled and when mixed in with CM can seem to be quite a lot and will be creamy in colour. Anything looking green/yellow and smelling should be checked out by midwife/GP.

Clotrimazole (Canestan) is perfectly safe to use in pregnancy so keep using the cream but I'd recommend getting to GP for a prescription for a pessary to help clear things up once and for all. Hopefully things will settle when you stop the Crinone  

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi thank you ladies for your responses.  I have now finished the Crinone pessaries and the discharge doesnt seem to be so much and touch wood the thrush seems to have vanished!

Many thanks again,

Kelly xx


----------

